# Help decorating family room



## kevk (Jan 2, 2016)

- I am planning to mount 50" TV above fireplace
_It looks like a 50" won't fit on the fireplace unless you are planning to remove or lower the mantle. If it does fit on the mantle at its current height, the TV will be too high and will look a bit awkward I think. _

-what would be a good lay out for sofa/accent chairs with TV being there
_The sofa and ottoman/coffee table is good where it is. Set the two white chairs next to each other perpendicular to the sofa so both are facing the fireplace. _

-shall I leave sofa next to wall like in the picture and have 2 accent chairs and coffee table
_See answer above._

-one option i am considering is bamboo blinds and wicker furniture with some plants in he corner..what do yo outthink of this?
_Adding wicker and bamboo blinds will clash with your current furniture, are you wanting to do a beach theme?._

_There are too many neutral/light colors in the room. I think the space could use a bolder paint color on the walls (I personally like darker gray tones), a slightly larger area rug with some color or pattern, paint the fireplace white to pop/contrast with the new darker wall color, then added some accent pillows with coordinating colors. _


----------



## kevk (Jan 2, 2016)

*duplicate post*


----------

